# Abandoned Baby. Help!



## TaniaM (Oct 9, 2011)

My cockatiels hatched a baby a couple of days ago. I've come home today and it appears to have been kicked out of the nest. It is still alive. I have warmed it up and attempted to give it some water and it's warm now and still alive.

I've moved the remaining two eggs and the birds inside and have put the bird back in with the eggs but so far the birds don't seem interested in sitting on them.

Help!! I have no idea what to do....


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

You will have to hand fed the baby if the parents aren't going to take care of it .
This link has some good info on breeding and what you need to do 
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html
This thread will help for the stuff you need 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

:/ I'm not very good when it comes to breeding. How old is the baby?

You may need to buy baby bird food (i dont knwo the proper name in english for baby food) and give him using a syringe with a rubber point in place of the needle.

There's 2 ways you cna try handfeed:

Syringe

For a very young baby you would have to dillute the powder into more water than the normal recipe would recommend, and you would need a very thin hose.

Usually you will find thin probes at drusgtores. For my baby hand-feeding we used a professional syringe that actually controls the amount fo food you give per squeeze. But a normal syringe will do fine. There's specific amounts of food for each age of the baby.

But be very careful, if you decide to do this, its better to talk to a vet or a breeder about it.

When you feed a baby with a syringe you must make sure you're putting the probe/hose on the right side. 










As you see, the crop wa is on the right side of the bird; at the left its his lungs.

If you put the food in the wrong side, the bird may die. I had a parrotlet who was sick and too skinny, and an inexperient veterinary tried to give him baby food cuz he refused to eat seeds. I had him to a necropsy after he died, and he dies of suffocation due to the feeding mistake.

Spoon

You can try to bend a spoon (i'll take a pic of one I made) to make a narrow channel with it. Take the bird food with it and lean it against his beak, or try gently open the bird's beak and pour a little food quantity on his beak. If he wants it, he will eat, if not he'll shake his head and spit everything out.

Also baby birds make weird nosises when they're hungry:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxNm-FS4ViY


But there's always a transition between the parenst feed and handfeed. And I don't know how old is the proper age to start hanfeeding them - they become much tamer if you feed them isntead of the parents. 

Also there's cases wher, if you touch a baby too young, the mother will reject it because it doesn't smell like her anymore. It smells like you and it's like an intruder. The smell is the same reason why they preen after you held them for a while and return them to the cage.

netehrless, a vet and a breeder must be seen to make sure of what you need to do


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

have you not got any other pairs with chicks the same age?


----------

